# Is my bunny bored - I've never seen him play with any of his toys



## Tweetiepy (Jun 15, 2010)

Peaches doesn't seem to play with anything - I find it so sad. I've seen videos of people saying that they're bunnies play with paper, balls, hanging toys & anything but everytime I go see him, he's either sitting or laying in his litterbox, or sitting in a corner (always the same corner). Once in a while he'll be running around his cage and he'll run into the paper making it rustle but mostly I've never seen him play with anything. When he goes out of his cage, he'll run & binky, he likes to be outside in the yard (supervised) and he'll explore and dig in my garden plot & flop in the dirt but I feel so sad for him not being entertained.

My daughter says that sometimes she'll hear his belled ball but I think he just moved it cuz it was in the way. He has a tunnel that he must use to enter or exit his cage and he moves that around quite a bit (we keep putting it back) and he has a phone book that he's chewed a bit but not much. He has rolled & flat paper, blankets, some pinecones, wooden chew ball, small doggy tennis ball, rolls of toilet paper, empty roll of scotch tape, washed cap from laundry detergent & cat belled balls. He likes to move the newspaper around his cage too but I can't "play" with him - if I roll a ball past him, he may move it back with his mouth, but he won't play with it. Should I feel sad for him? - he seems happy to see us and likes to be held, petted & brushed (my 10 year old son manhandles him sometimes and he doesn't seem to mind - maybe I shouldn't complain) - he gives us kisses and binkies around & flops near our feet or in his cage - can I assume that he is happy and that he either doesn't like to play with his toys or he does it while we aren,t around?

I don't want him to be bored when we're not around.


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Jun 15, 2010)

My bun is very similar. I have lots of toys for him and he rarely plays with them. Even when he's having his free time out of his cage, he still doesn't really play with them. I feel the same way! I feel sad b/c I don't want him to be bored. I dunno, maybe he just doesn't like the toys? I figure as long as they are out and he has the option, that's a good thing. I totally understand where you are coming from though, I am interested to see what more experienced bunny parents than me have to say. Sorry I can't be more help, but you're not alone in feeling that way.


----------



## BethM (Jun 15, 2010)

Not all bunnies like to play with toys. Also, some bunnies like chew toys but not throw toys, some like dangling toys, others like things they can dig on, some like moving around their "furniture," others don't like any toys at all. If you've offered a variety of toys, and Peaches doesn't like any of them, maybe he just doesn't want to play with them. I have a couple like this. I try to keep something they can chew, if they decide to, in their pens but otherwise skip giving them toys. I usually make sure those ones have a toilet paper tube and an occasional Willie basket or ball, and they're good to go. (I only have one who really likes to play with his toys, he likes to throw balls. He won't throw other kinds of toys, just balls.)


----------



## golfdiva (Jun 15, 2010)

How old is Peaches? Hershey just recently started playing with toys and he is 3.5 years old!

Hershey *loves* to be chased! As long as he knows he has a safe place, (his litter box or bed, etc.). He knows when he goes into his safe place I will stop chasing him.

Bored rabbits tend to be destructive, chewing on the cage, rattling it, digging up carpet, etc.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 15, 2010)

Peaches is only about 4 months old. I tried chasing him but he won't play. He has a wide variety of toys and chew toys but I feel for him.

He likes his tunnel, maybe I can make him a bunny sack?


----------



## butsy (Jun 15, 2010)

butsy is the exact same way . even chew toys, she just wont touch them !. i have bought her every kind of toy there is ..


----------



## Kim1218 (Jun 15, 2010)

Shadow is the same way. I have bought her every kind of toy imagineable, but the only thing she shows any kind of interest in is toilet paper tubes. The only time she ever showed an interest in toys was right after she was spayed and was confined to her cage, and that was only due to boredom I'm sure. I think some bunnies just don't care for toys. As long as he seems happy otherwise (and he does seem happy from what you've said) you shouldn't worry.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 17, 2010)

My guys are like this too. Frida plays with a jingly ball sometimes, but other than that, nothing. However, mine are all paired up, so I think that keeps them entertained. If he seems happy otherwise don't worry about it.


----------

